# Have a Dream.......



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Now finally a C50!!!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A fine brace of bikes. Now - compare and contrast.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

What are the wheels on the dream?


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

on the Dream they are 2004 Ksyrium SL and on the C50 the 2006 set


----------

